# New End-to-End record imminent (touch wood)



## Ian H (30 Jul 2021)

Christina McKenzie is about 25km from John O'Groats with over two hours in hand.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> Christina McKenzie is about 25km from John O'Groats with over two hours in hand.


on fastest female or on Mike Broadwith's overall?

good on her either way


----------



## Ian H (30 Jul 2021)

Women's record, held by Lynn Biddulph.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jul 2021)

Hasn’t this record stood since around 1992? A tough one to beat


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jul 2021)

Could stop for cake and coffee while fixing a puncture and still win with that much time spare


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jul 2021)

*Cycling[edit]*
Official Road Records Association records:


Rider on a conventional bicycle: 43 hours, 25 minutes and 13 seconds, set by 40 year old Michael Broadwith on 17 June 2018[9]
Women's: Lynne Taylor (Lynne Biddulph), 2002, 52 hours, 45 minutes and 11 seconds[10]
Mixed tandem: A Wilkinson & L E A Taylor (Lynne Biddulph), 2000, 51h 19m 23s[10]
Men's tandem: 5–7 May 2015 Riders: Dominic Irvine and Charlie Mitchell. Time: 45 hours, 11 minutes[11] The previous record held for 49 years.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2021)

2002 and she's gong to beat it by over an hour.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jul 2021)

hmm ....looks like she had some issues with her past attempt - 2019 was ahead but slowed dramatically from just before 800miles

Edit : google suggest a strong headwind and a bit of slowing down once she realised the chance was gone and fatigue set in


----------



## Ian H (30 Jul 2021)

Official: " Christina has finished with a provisional new record time of 2d 3h 5m 27s "


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jul 2021)

Brilliant.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jul 2021)

Fantastic, even better when you factor in the invevitable covid logistics. Nice to see some normality emerging in the pandemic. Congrats!


----------



## gavroche (30 Jul 2021)

I hope it will be on the news tonight as she has earned a well deserved recognition.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jul 2021)

There was an interview with her on BBC Scotland last night, she was looking incredibly fresh and talking about it with incredible nonchalance. 
There’s a brief mention on the Highlands & Islands web page
Scotswoman breaks Land's End-John O'Groats cycle record https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58025382


----------

